# Back acne scars! Any decent products for this?



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

I've suffered with acne for around 4 years now, and it has taken its toll on my back and shoulders, some even on my chest. I still get spots and boils but I think most of the damage has been done now. The main problem is the scarring. It's pretty bad and covers almost all of my upper back and shoulder. I've heard about products like bio-oil but its bloody expensive. Is there anything else I can do for the scarring? Will anything speed up the heeling process? It's at the point where I won't take my t shirt off on holiday because of it!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bio-oil is cheap look in home bargains, but if you've got actual scars and pits it wont do anything, your best bet is going to see a skin specialist.


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

ashmo said:


> Bio-oil is cheap look in home bargains, but if you've got actual scars and pits it wont do anything, your best bet is going to see a skin specialist.


I still get some spots on my back, should I wait till it clears up completely first or just go for it?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Get a decent tan it won't show as much. That's about all you can do.


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Get a decent tan it won't show as much. That's about all you can do.


Yeah was thinking about using sun beds before I go away


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

HGH seems to improve my skin, though it's probably not going to rid you of scars it may make them look a tad bit healthier. Other things you could try is coco butter, I've read a couple of logs where it's cleaned them up fairly well and hidden even better with a tan.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Stretch mark cream should clear it up pretty well


----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

27 hours at the tattooist's and mine are barely noticeable


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

Smoog said:


> HGH seems to improve my skin, though it's probably not going to rid you of scars it may make them look a tad bit healthier. Other things you could try is coco butter, I've read a couple of logs where it's cleaned them up fairly well and hidden even better with a tan.


Hmm I may go order some coco butter then, can't hurt to try something else. Thanks!

*Also, with stretch mark creams/oils - will they aggravate my acne further or is it okay to still use on top?*


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

davemanton said:


> 27 hours at the tattooist's and mine are barely noticeable


Brilliant! What did you get done mate?


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jonny L said:


> Hmm I may go order some coco butter then, can't hurt to try something else. Thanks!
> 
> *Also, with stretch mark creams/oils - will they aggravate my acne further or is it okay to still use on top?*


Pass on that one matey. I shouldn't imagine so


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

Marcus2014 said:


> Pass on that one matey. I shouldn't imagine so


I doubt it but then&#8230; all the creams and sprays I have (benzoyl peroxide) are aimed at drying my back out, so surely putting oil on would do the opposite? I'll give it a go though!


----------



## Matty1864 (Feb 16, 2014)

If the acne is still a problem, speak to a dermatologist, they do know alot! Use the NHS as thats why they are there, see your GP and they will refer you. I know it can be a little embarrassing however I have been to the GP's for far more embarrassing problems trust me.

What shirts are you wearing, do they rub or causing any reaction? Make sure you try to wash the area then moisturise it. If any of the scars are red or new try bio oil or something similar as they can help fade it, if they have been there for some time or had a crater type appearance they can be more difficult to manage but a dermatologist will have a soloution. Most importantley don't attempt to pick or pop spots as they will leave scarring, yes I know the temptation is easy and they are so annoying when they swell up but honestly leave them.


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

@matt1864 Thanks for the advice mate.

I've been to my GP so many times. I've been on 3 different antibiotics. 6 months on doxycycline, 4 on erythromycin (had to stop due to side effects of nausea) and just started lymecycline. Honestly it'd be a miracle if this one did anything other than made me feel sick every morning. It's only one tablet a day though so fingers crossed.

Most of my scars aren't craters they're just pinky lines or circles. So you think bio-oil will help? I have been referred to a dermatologist to discuss more treatment but accutane is really not a route I want to take. Read some pretty bad stories recently. I know it's a low likelihood but I don't really want to risk any short term or even long term issues. The company recently had to pay out to a guy who had to have his colon removed; inflammatory disease of the bowels proven to be from accutane use! Pretty sketchy. Thanks any way! I will keep you updated on what consultant says.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Get a derma roller they use them in hospitals for scars and burns etc look on internet for the size needle you need i'm buying one for myself soon for my bicep


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I suffer from the same. Odd spot here and there but permanent scars, that never seem to fade. I know you wanted cheap, but a guy on here suggested laser treatment which I'm about to look into. I couldn't take my shirt off either. Had this since I was 12.


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

Mey said:


> I suffer from the same. Odd spot here and there but permanent scars, that never seem to fade. I know you wanted cheap, but a guy on here suggested laser treatment which I'm about to look into. I couldn't take my shirt off either. Had this since I was 12.


Yeah I've had a quick look at that. I know it's going to cost a bomb, especially as it's the back which is a hell of a lot larger than a face and obviously it will require a load of treatments&#8230; and after all that it 'might work.' Tough one? :sad:

Oh and that derma roller thing looks pretty nasty! I'll have to think about that one haha! Anything is worth a shot now though, cheers! @NoGutsNoGloryy


----------



## Matty1864 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jonny L said:


> @matt1864 Thanks for the advice mate.
> 
> I've been to my GP so many times. I've been on 3 different antibiotics. 6 months on doxycycline, 4 on erythromycin (had to stop due to side effects of nausea) and just started lymecycline. Honestly it'd be a miracle if this one did anything other than made me feel sick every morning. It's only one tablet a day though so fingers crossed.
> 
> Most of my scars aren't craters they're just pinky lines or circles. So you think bio-oil will help? I have been referred to a dermatologist to discuss more treatment but accutane is really not a route I want to take. Read some pretty bad stories recently. I know it's a low likelihood but I don't really want to risk any short term or even long term issues. The company recently had to pay out to a guy who had to have his colon removed; inflammatory disease of the bowels proven to be from accutane use! Pretty sketchy. Thanks any way! I will keep you updated on what consultant says.


Hi Jonny L,

That's a good thing as craters can be hard to deal with, try not too touch them as you don't want to inflame them or cause aggravation. It may be a long shot but assess your diet, is it cleanish or full of sugar and crap? I know this may not aid but having a healthy body has its benefits when dealing with skin issues. I would say bio oil will aid with the fading of the red marks etc but make sure you clean the area first before applying. Sadly in all cases a very strong drug such as accutane can be very effective but the side effects can be bad, I would follow your gp's advice but also go down the natural route, clean diet (I'm not saying eat grass each day just minimize the junk and drink plenty of water). Perhaps try Aloe Vera? Test it on a patch of your skin to ensure it does not have a reaction or worsen but it can be cool and soothing which might help. Hope all goes well and think positive, I'm sure it will fade and go, just be patient


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

Mey said:


> I suffer from the same. Odd spot here and there but permanent scars, that never seem to fade. I know you wanted cheap, but a guy on here suggested laser treatment which I'm about to look into. I couldn't take my shirt off either. Had this since I was 12.


How did you get on with this?

Seems to be a big variation in recommendations, prices and what's do-able between clinics.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

raisins said:


> How did you get on with this?
> 
> Seems to be a big variation in recommendations, prices and what's do-able between clinics.


I still haven't gone through this mate. Booked a consultation but they wanted £90 quid just for that. Thought f that. I'm going to go through the docs first. See what they say.


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

Mey said:


> I still haven't gone through this mate. Booked a consultation but they wanted £90 quid just for that. Thought f that. I'm going to go through the docs first. See what they say.


Ah, that's a bit of a pain in the pocket.

I booked a consultation then they cancelled it, saying the couldn't laser trap scars but I could have my face done if I wanted it.

As the scars are on my traps, I figured they were letting me know I had the face of a bulldog.

LMAO.

Am going to get a tattoo run over mine instead.

Fck it.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

raisins said:


> Ah, that's a bit of a pain in the pocket.
> 
> I booked a consultation then they cancelled it, saying the couldn't laser trap scars but I could have my face done if I wanted it.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate I actually got half my back tattooed. Even if I get spots now. You can't really see them! But I need my other side covered. I want to try some treatments before I get another tattoo there.

Btw it was @TJ_ who recommended laser. He's had it done. Hopefully he has more info.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I can upload some pictures if your interested boys. It made a huge difference to my skin. Any company that says they can't laser acne scars on muscles are talking ****. I paid £25 per treatment and will happily mail anyone the link if they want it, it's a company based in Devon though. I'd say it's more for removing the redness than deep pitted scars. They require different forms of treatments such as chemical peels, dermabrasion, and aggressive laser skin peels that take the skin down to the bottom layer. I paid for four sessions up front as I felt like **** and it's the best thing I ever did. I had the active acne killed on my first treatment which completely worked then the scars removed on the next three treatments. I still have a few but it's no way near as bad. Again as I said let me know if you want any pics. Cheers.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

TJ_ said:


> I can upload some pictures if your interested boys. It made a huge difference to my skin. Any company that says they can't laser acne scars on muscles are talking ****. I paid £25 per treatment and will happily mail anyone the link if they want it, it's a company based in Devon though. I'd say it's more for removing the redness than deep pitted scars. They require different forms of treatments such as chemical peels, dermabrasion, and aggressive laser skin peels that take the skin down to the bottom layer. I paid for four sessions up front as I felt like **** and it's the best thing I ever did. I had the active acne killed on my first treatment which completely worked then the scars removed on the next three treatments. I still have a few but it's no way near as bad. Again as I said let me know if you want any pics. Cheers.


Pics and link if you can mate?


----------

